# WinCC 7 Störmeldungen Import/Export



## Strangeman (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir einen Rat geben, wie man Störmeldetexte exportiert, bearbeitet (z.B. In Excel) und anschließend wieder importiert!
Ich habe versucht die Faten als Textdatei zu exportieren und über Excel zu bearbeiten! Soweit so gut, aber anschließend hat man keine Möglichkeit Kommagetrennt zu speichern!

Ich habe mal ein Tool gesehen, wobei man Texte des ganzen Projektes in Excel  in seperaten Tabellen einlesen/bearbeiten kann. Kennt jemand sowas und weiß wo man es bekommt?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Approx (14 Januar 2010)

Bei den früheren WinCC Versionen gibt es das "Configuration-Tool". Damit kann man im Zusammenspiel mit Excel das komplette WinCC-Projekt in eine Excel-Datei exportieren und allerlei Schindluder treiben (Projekt zerschießen incl. ).
Die Software müsste bei V7 auch auf der Installations-DVD mit bei sein.

Gruß


----------



## georg_demmler (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

es ist möglich, ein WinCC-Projekt nach Excel zu exportieren und dort zu bearbeiten. Anschließend kann man die Änderungen in das WinCC-Projekt übertragen.

Im neuen WinCC 7.0 SP1 braucht man aber Excel 2003 oder neuere Version.

Die Installation von diesem Tool ist nicht explizit beschrieben - habe die Hotline angefragt, wie man dieses Tool installiert. 

Das Tool heißt "Configuration Tool" und eine Beschreibung findet man in der WinCC-Hilfe


gd


----------



## Kai (14 Januar 2010)

Siehe auch die folgenden Siemens-FAQs:



> *Smarttools*
> 
> *WinCC ConfigurationTool*
> 
> ...


 
ID13681075 Welche Smart Tools gibt es bei WinCC?

ID10880206 Wie werden die WinCC Smarttools installiert?

ID21827773 Welche Smart Tools sind in welcher WinCC-Version verfügbar?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Strangeman (15 Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Tipps, ich werde nachher gleich mal die DVD durchsuchen 

Gruß
Marcel


----------

